# Re-Drilling tank.



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

So, I picked up a sweet nano frag tank. Really happy with the dimensions. I wonder if I should enlarge the return hole to the same size as the drain hole so I can install a drain on the opposite end. It will make plumbing it into my display much easier and will look better than having the overflow cavity facing out into the room vs into the corner.

I've seen this performed twice - 1 epic failure involving a trip to the hospital (my bathroom) a roll of bandages (paper towel) 45 minutes in surgery ( my workshop) and a hospital bill that would make an American cry (the reminder that I cut my fiancé). 

And the other time it went without issue.

My experience tells me that there is a 50% chance this isn't going to end without a bleeding fiancé. Looking for experiences advice here. 

Thanks !


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Iv done it a few times... Didnt have any issues, Just take your time and let the Holesaw do the work.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Iv done it a few times... Didnt have any issues, Just take your time and let the Holesaw do the work.


+1

make a wood jig to guide the hole saw. lot of water (aqua lifters are good for this) and take your time! Send the wife, or would be wife shopping! Your odds of her getting cut just got better!


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well alright then, 

Question. As i have never attempted it, I'll ask. Can I offset the new hole I am cutting over the existing or should it be perfectly centred over the existing hole. Its a small frag tank with the holes presently sitting within 1" of the corner. I'd like to keep that space there and shift the hole out into the tank. (like 1/2" or whatever it works out to. Also, can't find the sharpening pad for my drills, does anyone know where I can track one down ?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Sharpening pad for a diamond bit?

Since diamond bits "grind" away the material, it wont matter where you drill. Just needs to be cooled (also to wash away the debris) and steady hands.



Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

J_T said:


> Sharpening pad for a diamond bit?
> 
> Since diamond bits "grind" away the material, it wont matter where you drill. Just needs to be cooled (also to wash away the debris) and steady hands.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it was this 10" grey pad that conditioned the bit before each cut. Sharpening is likely the wrong word. These bits have 200 plus holes on them though, they are not the typical glass hole bits. They were included in the suction drill press purchase like 10 years ago.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

RR37 said:


> Yeah it was this 10" grey pad that conditioned the bit before each cut. Sharpening is likely the wrong word. These bits have 200 plus holes on them though, they are not the typical glass hole bits. They were included in the suction drill press purchase like 10 years ago.


That makes more sense! It should be okay without it. Or just a gentle brush with a wire brush. All it is doing is removing the crud from the surface of the bit.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://absuperabrasive.com/

You may have a drill that needs conditioning using a grinding stone. If you have the suction drill stand... drill the cut from both sides. You can make a shallow cut from the other side to stop the break out. Make a jig to align the hole's cut if you're handy. If not just drill out the hole from one side slowing the drill press as it breaks through the opposite side. Use the depth gauge if you have one on the suction press.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

kev416 said:


> http://absuperabrasive.com/
> 
> You may have a drill that needs conditioning using a grinding stone. If you have the suction drill stand... drill the cut from both sides. You can make a shallow cut from the other side to stop the break out. Make a jig to align the hole's cut if you're handy. If not just drill out the hole from one side slowing the drill press as it breaks through the opposite side. Use the depth gauge if you have one on the suction press.


Those look like the exact drills, thanks very much for linking me to the supplier. I don't think a jig is required, once the press is set its not going any where. Thanks again for all the replies here, its appreciated.


----------

